# compound tube



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking at the new Columbia compound tube. In 36" was gonna use it.for loading up corners for cornerbead was wondering how much distance you get out of a tube of mud .thanks sdr


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

30-40ft depending on speed of application and thickness of mud.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

How thin do you guys run the mud ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Hard to explain without seeing it but kinda like pancake batter.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Good thread sdr I am very interested in this topic too, I am considering the 36" BTE and Columbia, anyone have the bte? Also this is for you machine tube tapers, would you recommend the inside applicator then flush or direct flush for internals? By the way I am a hand finisher wanting, no, needing to speed up my inside 90s


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Good thread sdr I am very interested in this topic too, I am considering the 36" BTE and Columbia, anyone have the bte? Also this is for you machine tube tapers, would you recommend the inside applicator then flush or direct flush for internals? By the way I am a hand finisher wanting, no, needing to speed up my inside 90s



Apply and then flush.:thumbsup: That direct flusher is a good idea but doesn't quite work as well as intended.:blink: All the stars must align perfectly for it to work well IMO.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Looking at the new Columbia compound tube. In 36" was gonna use it.for loading up corners for cornerbead was wondering how much distance you get out of a tube of mud .thanks sdr


You can get a longer one, think they got one that is 42", a bit of a pain on the back of closets (if beads are installed there) but there are some tricks to that (too much typing) 

It's what Sir mudslingr said with the distance, or about 4 nine foot beads, and a bit sometimes. It don't sound like much, but don't forget you can carry the CP tube and your mud bucket around with you, so your always with in a short walking distance to re-fill. With me and 2bjr, one guy goes around and pumps the mud on and sets the bead on. Well the other rolls and scraps or 1/2 coats the bead, depending on what bead system were running. It's a really good 2 man system IMO

The next question is what bead applicator do you use, from what what I have seen/read or remember is the Columbia one, can-am and advance tools one. The can-am one is the only one I have tried so.......

You could just get a bead applicator and try it on your angle box (hockey stick) I seen a guy do that once, but I did not pay attention to what distance he could get out of it. guessing a cp tube would net you more distance.

and our mud mix is about a skimming mud consistency, 3 or 4 coffee cups depending on your mud. We gauge our mud buy coffee cups, since we drink so much. Plus, when your in a pinch, they make good toilets 








Never use a coffee cup that is lying by a window


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Good thread sdr I am very interested in this topic too, I am considering the 36" BTE and Columbia, anyone have the bte? Also this is for you machine tube tapers, would you recommend the inside applicator then flush or direct flush for internals? By the way I am a hand finisher wanting, no, needing to speed up my inside 90s


If your picking between the two, go with the Columbia. I don't want to promote which tools a man should buy, it's to each his own. But if something gave me a bad experience, then I will warn them.......... don't buy the BTE IMO

And what Sir mudslinger said with the flushing, strange things happen when you direct flush IMO , and it loads too HEAVY :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Good thread sdr I am very interested in this topic too, I am considering the 36" BTE and Columbia, anyone have the bte? Also this is for you machine tube tapers, would you recommend the inside applicator then flush or direct flush for internals? By the way I am a hand finisher wanting, no, needing to speed up my inside 90s


I have the Columbia 42". 36" would be too short, to my way of thinking - not enough mud, and not being able to reach so high up with it.

Only time I've seen a direct flusher consistently work okay enough has been on an Apla Tech Cannon. We were doing that the other day - 1st time for me. Unless you're maybe running something like that, I'd go with applicator then flush. You'll save time in the end, by not having so many angle problems to clean up.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You can get a longer one, think they got one that is 42", a bit of a pain on the back of closets (if beads are installed there) but there are some tricks to that (too much typing)
> 
> It's what Sir mudslingr said with the distance, or about 4 nine foot beads, and a bit sometimes. It don't sound like much, but don't forget you can carry the CP tube and your mud bucket around with you, so your always with in a short walking distance to re-fill. With me and 2bjr, one guy goes around and pumps the mud on and sets the bead on. Well the other rolls and scraps or 1/2 coats the bead, depending on what bead system were running. It's a really good 2 man system IMO
> 
> ...


Sh$t :jester: that's a good idea


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

For anyone interested in the Columbia tubes there on sale now on the walltools website great price have a look


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> For anyone interested in the Columbia tubes there on sale now on the walltools website great price have a look


Tubes/tube prices: http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taping-tools-compound-mud-tube.html


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> If your picking between the two, go with the Columbia. I don't want to promote which tools a man should buy, it's to each his own. But if something gave me a bad experience, then I will warn them.......... don't buy the BTE IMO
> 
> And what Sir mudslinger said with the flushing, strange things happen when you direct flush IMO , and it loads too HEAVY :yes:


 I'm with u there 2 buck go columbia as bte tube ball on the end is a funny size and plastic!! So u cant put a corner finisher on it,i tried sanding it down but still ****! I have 1 bte flusher 2 inch and 1 2 inch combo flusher and a 3 inch direct flusher! I hate them all they just lie there in a pail of water looking for a new home!  I have 3 bte tubes 2,dont no why cause i hate them 2:furious: 1 is 24 inch,1 is 42 and the last 1 is a long f**ker but cant remember the size!!:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> I'm with u there 2 buck go columbia as bte tube ball on the end is a funny size and plastic!! So u cant put a corner finisher on it,i tried sanding it down but still ****! I have 1 bte flusher 2 inch and 1 2 inch combo flusher and a 3 inch direct flusher! I hate them all they just lie there in a pail of water looking for a new home!  I have 3 bte tubes 2,dont no why cause i hate them 2:furious: 1 is 24 inch,1 is 42 and the last 1 is a long f**ker but cant remember the size!!:blink:


My BTE tube was fairly tight, I replaced the plunger, then after the first use it must have swelled like the old plunger, so I took it out, jambed a bolt thru it so I could attach to the drill, then I spun it on some coarse emery cloth, if you want to change the shape of the funny size ball I spun mine down so it's fatter at the bottom, kind of tear drop shape.
At the end of the day I would never buy one again. 
I know!...Send one over to Moore so he can hate them too.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> My BTE tube was fairly tight, I replaced the plunger, then after the first use it must have swelled like the old plunger, so I took it out, jambed a bolt thru it so I could attach to the drill, then I spun it on some coarse emery cloth, if you want to change the shape of the funny size ball I spun mine down so it's fatter at the bottom, kind of tear drop shape.
> At the end of the day I would never buy one again.
> I know!...Send one over to Moore so he can hate them too.


 No probs Moore give me ur address i will only charge for postage:thumbsup:
I was going 2 get a new ball made for the things out of metal but never got round 2 it!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> No probs Moore give me ur address i will only charge for postage:thumbsup:
> I was going 2 get a new ball made for the things out of metal but never got round 2 it!!!!


Thanks vanman ,,but I have a c/p tube with flushers ,applicator heads ..In the process of learning how to use em ,,Mudslingr set me up big time :yes:.
Thanks for the offer vanman :thumbsup: Do you know any Bruce's over there?
I have a bit of Scott in me...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Thanks vanman ,,but I have a c/p tube with flushers ,applicator heads ..In the process of learning how to use em ,,Mudslingr set me up big time :yes:.
> Thanks for the offer vanman :thumbsup: Do you know any Bruce's over there?
> I have a bit of Scott in me...


Went 2 school with a bruce but he was english!!:blink:
Aye its nae a bad thing 2 have a bit o scottish in a budy:thumbsup:


----------

